# Chewsday



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

DaVinci is napping on my lap with his head on my arm as I awkwardly type this on my phone. 

I figured why not have some more fun? It's Tuesday aka Chewsday! Let's post pics of our 'poos with their chew toys. I'll start.

Took this one this morning after he fell asleep playing with 'oinka'. I put oinka into a pose for the photo.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is another one from this morning while I was playing with him.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are some I just took of her two favorites. The squeaky stick;so funny when she shakes it; and a new piggy 'grunt' to replace the lamb she got at Christmas. (she put a hole in it)


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

I love the fake stick; going to keep an eye out for something like that! Maggie looks right into 'grunt'! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

DaVinci is a stunning pup  Maggie is fab as ever 

Baby Chance (she just pretends to be a cockapoo) 










Molly taking the label off a new toy 











... and from a very long time ago - just after I got her - I had asked her previous family what she liked to play with - they said she did not play she just liked cuddles


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of all of them.
If mine are wanting a chew they go for their stag bars or the bull horn - but toys they all have their favourites

Dot's favourite toy is still Blue Turkey - he was a Christmas present and although they all like it - Dot loves it - she carries it around gently and rhythmically chewing it so that it makes its turkey noise. It is still in one piece and still has all of its toes - which is I think amazing. I should find out where it comes from so that I can get a spare, she'll be very sad if it eventually comes to pieces in somebodies (Kiki's ) mouth.

These pics were all taken this evening! 
I made her pose with turkey not in her mouth 
And of course it goes without saying that actually Dot's best chew toys are Kiki and Inzi


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Chance is so cute! Is he a lab puppy? Molly is adorable with her hair that partially covers her face. Long, but not too long - love it! And so adorable as a puppy!! What kind of puppy doesn't like to play? That's no different than saying a child doesn't like to play with anything. Glad you took the opportunity to take her in and show her what love is.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Marzi - beautiful pictures of Dot, and Kiki (hoping I didn't mix up Kiki and Inzi). Dot doesn't look too happy about not having Blue Turkey in her mouth, lol. You could have included Inzi in your pics if you wanted. This thread isn't limited to 'poo's.  For some reason, the option for me to 'thank' your post isn't available.. perhaps it's a glitch and I'll see it later.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's favourite toys are various skineeze - but her absolute fav is Foxy - I think we are on mark 3 or 4. She likes to shake him, carry him around and snuggle with him - she will also play tug of war with him and if not watched carries him out into the garden and then forgets him 

Inzi loves toys that can be thrown - obviously her chuckit balls are the best things in the entire universe - but she also loves her chuckit ring - she is very persistent at trying to persuade you to play with her.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance is a labrador collie cross and sneaks into photos on here very often 

I seem to constantly be trimming Mollys fringe and face hair - it just grows so fast. She was not a pup when I got her - she was 17 months old and her owners were struggling hugely with her behaviour.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> Chance is a labrador collie cross and sneaks into photos on here very often
> 
> I seem to constantly be trimming Mollys fringe and face hair - it just grows so fast. She was not a pup when I got her - she was 17 months old and her owners were struggling hugely with her behaviour.


17 months and they didn't know she liked to play?   And I bet she is well behaved now that she is in the right setting with the right owner. 

Chance is welcome to sneak into as many photos as he wants! Actually, he can pose out right.. no need to sneak.


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Marzi - glad to see more photos of Kiki and Inzi! Both such beautiful dogs, too! Is Inzi a sheepdog? (forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm not very knowledgeable with breeds). I've been meaning to pick up a stuffless toy for DaVinci. I think he would like it. His favourite parts to chew on oinky are it's ears and tail.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

whatsuppup said:


> 17 months and they didn't know she liked to play?   And I bet she is well behaved now that she is in the right setting with the right owner.
> 
> Chance is welcome to sneak into as many photos as he wants! Actually, he can pose out right.. no need to sneak.


Chance says she is a girl with a boys name but posing is what both my girls love to do 










Not quite sure many people would describe Molly as well behaved  but she is generally quite mild with her law breaking these days now she is allowed to be a dog and run, play and get muddy

Marzi - Kiki as a pup is 100% gorgeous - but I have to confess to loving the Inzi nose


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> Chance says she is a girl with a boys name but posing is what both my girls love to do


 Sorry Chance!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

whatsuppup said:


> Sorry Chance!


My friends son told me it was a boys name when I chose her name - but in truth she does not care what she is called as long as you throw her toy


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

There are more and more names being used by both girls and boys, so meh. It only sounds like a boys name because at some point in my life I previously associated it as being a boys name. It is now also a girls name in my books


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great thread idea and great photos so far. I'm not sure if Zorbie was chewing so much as sucking but he wanted to be represented.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Harley's favourite toys !!!*

Aww lovely pics of all these poos and different breed dogs here are Harley's fav toys ive noticed quite a few of the same toys on here they must all have the same taste !!Harley also has the blue chicken and the squeaky stick but his favourite is his blue and white ball that squeaks he always goes back to it and would play with it for hours


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Harley chicken from pets at home


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Rufus looks so cuddly, like a stuffy (stuffed toy/teddy bear)! I like Zorbie's unique (or so it seems to me) look, too! What type of dog (or mix) is he?

I love all of the amazing pictures of our dogs with their toys!


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Harley is so cute; looks like he is waiting for the ball to make one move, before he decides to attack it and wrestle with it!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Harley chicken from pets at home


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha yes you got it in one !!!he fixates on the ball I was making him wait I think it used all his self control ! He doesn't have a lot


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zorbie is a purebred working Great Pyranese. He was having a beer after the night shift in that photo.


----------

